

Would Arc benefit from [] replacing ()? - palish

On standard qwerty keyboards, typing [], which can be typed with just your pinkie, seems far easier than typing (), which requires at least two fingers and movement of your right hand.  What do you all think?
======
euccastro
You may find it easier to convince everyone else to revise the qwerty
standard. ;)

~~~
palish
I thought it was worth a try. It just seemed so.. natural. Not to look at,
just to type.

~~~
brlewis
I do a lot more looking than typing.

------
mark-t
echo -e "keycode 18 = 9 bracketleft\nkeycode 19 = 0 bracketright\nkeycode 34 =
parenleft braceleft\nkeycode 35 = parenright braceright" >> ~/.Xmodmap

xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

Cheers! 8)

~~~
palish
Heh, that works too. Unique solution.. Thanks.

------
youngnh
hmm, out of habit, I hit [] with my middle and ring fingers, which requires
the same slight movement of my right hand that typing () does. maybe I need to
break the habit.

